# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Մեր սիրած ֆիլմերի սաունթրեյքները / Best Movie Soundtracks

## Ameli

"Москва слезам не верит"  ֆիլմը ինձ ոգեշնչեց այս թեման բացելու, այդ իսկ պատճառով առաջինը թող հենց այդ ֆիլմի երգը լինի




Եկեք այստեղ տեղադրենք մեր սիրած ֆլմերի սաունթրեյքները, կամ ուղղակի մեր սիրած սունթրեյքները :

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Մոդերատորական. Այս թեմայից ունենք երաժշտություն բաժնում: Այս թեման փակվում է, գրառումը պատճենվում է համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------

